# An Old Tractor



## scotts2014se (Apr 16, 2014)

I kinda like both and am usually a bigger fan of color over B&W, but I am thinking this one might be working better as B&W.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the b&w version, and perhaps you should have titled it big a** wheel. My eyes keep drawing towards it.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 16, 2014)

i don't like that it isn't evenly framed with the branches. And whatever that is growing behind the tractor is distracting and needs to be mowed down.
other than that, i think it has potential. 
color actually works for this, shows the rust. And plenty of green and colors to support it it being color.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 16, 2014)

don't take that the wrong way, its a real nice photo. just those couple things stuck out to me. i like the tractor.


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 17, 2014)

bribrius said:


> i don't like that it isn't evenly framed with the branches. *And whatever that is growing behind the tractor is distracting and needs to be mowed down*.
> other than that, i think it has potential.
> color actually works for this, shows the rust. And plenty of green and colors to support it it being color.



LOL. That is actually the top branches of a tree that resides over, and down the hill on the other side of the tractor. It does appear to be just on the other side of it though.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2014)

McCormick-Deering 15-30; late 20s - 30s vintage. I could really use the throttle  quadrant off of that....


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 17, 2014)

tirediron said:


> McCormick-Deering 15-30; late 20s - 30s vintage. I could really use the throttle  quadrant off of that....



Yeah, it's a lawn ornament in someones side yard. He had other things I wanted to shoot but the background was too cluttered.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 17, 2014)

Lawn Ornament...what a shame


----------



## ronlane (Apr 17, 2014)

Either way (color or b&w) is okay to me. The vignetting is a too strong for me though. What are you using to add that? LR? You should look at Nik Color Efex Pro. It has a preset "Lighten/Darken Center" which adds a more subtle vignetting to an image.


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Either way (color or b&w) is okay to me. The vignetting is a too strong for me though. What are you using to add that? LR? You should look at Nik Color Efex Pro. It has a preset "Lighten/Darken Center" which adds a more subtle vignetting to an image.


Yes it's LR. I'll check out Efex, Thanks. I think it's too much in the upper right.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Lawn Ornament...what a shame


Yep!  

This is our clubs; since the photograph, we've put on a brand-new hood & side-curtains.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice John! How far did you go with the rebuild? Compete tear-down or enough to get it running?


----------



## bribrius (Apr 17, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Ornament...what a shame
> ...


nice tractor but whoever painted it looks like they just sprayed the entire thing with primer without a thought...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Very nice John! How far did you go with the rebuild? Compete tear-down or enough to get it running?


That one was a big job - if you look around the 'plugs, you can see where the block has been stitch-welded back together. 



bribrius said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...


Nope - exact factory match paint, both scheme and colour to new. IH wasn't noted for flashy paint-jobs.


Edit:  Apologies to the OP; didn't mean to derail your thread, but I can't resist a tractor shot!


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 17, 2014)

I dont mind at all. Mine's prettier!:mrgreen:


----------

